# my emersed



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

here you can found any photo of my emersed plants

http://www.plantacquari.it/acquari/plantacquario_di_piante_emerse.asp


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow! It looks very nice! I like how you added some hardscape in your emersed tank. Do you use plastic to cover the top to prevent moisture from getting lost?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

yes i'm using plastick for it


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice terrarium style setup. Are you going to put frogs or small animal in it?


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Google's translation. Great site.

Fantastic photo log and tank. What are the groundcovers here: http://www.plantacquari.it/images/acquari/serra/grandi/Ludwigia_repens_rubin.jpg? How big is the tank?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry what is groundcovers ????


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice setup. Do you use any misting?



> what is groundcovers ????


The picture sort of looks like there is a low growing "groundcover" plant.
However, I think it looks like duckweed.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

groundcover = foreground plant


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

ok ;-)

foregronds plants is lemna  
it have grow and cover all

i'm not insert animol because in winter i'll think do dismake it because temperature arrive under 0°C


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

That will be a shame if you dismantle it! Can't you get a heat mat for underneath it or won't it make much difference?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

it will not make much difference why this bathtub is to the open in garden :-(


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

why are emersed plants grow with saran wrap covering the top? is it better that way? also, do emersed plants grow faster than submersed?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> why are emersed plants grow with saran wrap covering the top? is it better that way?


The plastic keeps the humidity up, emersed aquarium plants require good humidity.


lildark185 said:


> also, do emersed plants grow faster than submersed?


Some grow faster, some slower. It depends on the plant. Emersed plants ship better, and there is no risk of algae infestation.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

yes any plants grow faster, some slower.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

re: emersed -vs- immersed 

The pattern I've observed is:

If the plant cell walls are really thin -- a true aquatic plant, the plant tends to dry out when grown emersed. This offsets advantages of access to more C02 from the atmopshere.

Most aquarium plants I've seen are really marsh plants that tolerate being under water. These all do much better in an emersed setting, but frequently produce different looking leaves. They are marsh plants, so they do better in high humidity.

I'm just getting started with this emersed thing. It's more like growing conventional house plants...


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice setup
But I think your Hudrocotyle isn't the Verticillata


----------

